# (still adorable?) bluzzyroo vs Mai



## 1. Luftballon (Apr 18, 2012)

Mai said:


> 4 vs. 4 double
> Style: Set
> DQ: Standard week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


Mai's Squad:

[Viserys] snivy (m) <Contrary> @ Leaf Stone (787)
[Katara] mienfoo (f) <Regenerator> (1596)
[Link] shroomish (m) <Poison Heal> @ Amulet Coin (1842)
[Kaleidoscope] illumise (f) <Tinted Lens> (2481)
[Malice] shuppet (f) <Insomnia> @ Wise Glasses (2682)
[Taxxon] gulpin (m) <Liquid Ooze> (2686)
[Guardian of the Park] meditite (m) <Pure Power> @ Shell Bell {move: Aura Sphere} (2894)
[Beauty] clamperl (f) <Shell Armor> @ Deepseatooth (2915)
[Varys] spinarak (m) <Insomnia> @ Black Sludge (2955)
[Ritte] hoothoot (f) <Insomnia> @ Metronome (2973)

bluzzy's squad:

[Nephilim] cleffa (f) <Magic Guard> (499)
[Phalanx] cradily (m) <Suction Cups> @ Big Root (694)
[Mercury] togepi (m) <Serene Grace> (712)
[Polychaeta] wyrmal (f) <Magma Armor> (723)
[Adamantite] anorith (m) <Battle Armor> (725)
[Kreskin] zorua (m) <Illusion> (743)
[Mhalairt] frizard (m) <Flash Fire> @ Lucky Egg (1151)
[Lapudo] venonat (f) <Tinted Lens> (1450)
[Meihua] mienfoo (f) <Inner Focus> (2696)
[Brainfart] whismur (f) <Soundproof> (3045)

bluzzy sends first, Mai sends and commands, bluzzy commands, res ignores the thing for a month, reffing happen.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: (adorable) bluzzyroo vs Mai*

...! |< Not adorable

I'll send out Mhalairt and Adamantite, then.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: (adorable) bluzzyroo vs Mai*

ew why are you using your anorith, I want an armaldo first!


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: (adorable) bluzzyroo vs Mai*

Then you'll have to race me for the first Armaldo!


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: (adorable) bluzzyroo vs Mai*

18 hours to dq time for mai, but I'm not even going to try enforcing it until further notice. take your time. plan ahead or something.


----------



## Mai (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: (adorable) bluzzyroo vs Mai*

Sorry about the delay. I think I broke my ASB paranoia.

Okay! I'll be using Taxxon and Malice/Charlotte for this.

To the both of you: if your opponents seem to be waiting for you to move, _don't let them outstall you._ You're slower and they don't learn any negative priority moves; stall almost certainly means shenanigans. And shenanigans aren't cool unless I'm pulling them off.*

Taxxon, start by sending out a spread-out *poison gas*; we need it thin to help with that unchildful accuracy, and as long as frizard is still _poisoned_ in the end we're fine. Make is as thin as you need to ensure 100% accuracy while still poisoning him. You may not understand accuracy, but you should understand "certain to hit", right? If not, ignore that part about 100% accuracy and other superconfusing numbers and just try to make the attack spread-out.

If, on the first action, you can't poison Mhal but you can still hit him/his substitute, try a *sludge bomb.* If Mhal is completely unavailable (having a hittable substitute means available!), *stockpile* 10% of your energy.

Next two actions: if Mhal is poisoned and available for targeting, use *venoshock* on him. If he's available for a poison gas and isn't yet poisoned, use that instead. And if he's completely unavailable/is planning to mirror coat your attack, *10% stockpile.*

*Poison gas / Stockpile (10%) / Sludge bomb @ Mhalairt~ Venoshock @ Mhalairt / Poison gas / Stockpile (10%)~ Venoshock @ Mhalairt / Poison gas / Stockpile (10%)*

Charlotte, you're supporting in the first action. *Snatch* anything snatchable from Mhal that would prevent Taxxon's poison gas from landing and affecting him. (I know, I know, "snatch targets the first move to appear" and all that, but you're doing this reactively. That means the substitute _will_ be the earliest available thing, and it shouldn't be a problem.) If Taxxon has gotten Mhal poisoned without your interference, and Mhal is both statused and targetable (substitute available means targetable; protect/detect/other dodging things no), *hex* him. If the frizard makes himself unavailable and anorith is both statused and targetable, switch your attack to him instead. (Also do that if Mhal's just planning to mirror coat your hex on over.) If nothing else here applies, *calm mind.*

The next two actions are pretty simple, too. Cast a hex on frizard, following the same rules specified before. If frizard is targetable but not poisoned, loose a *shadow ball* at him instead. Move on to anorith with the same manner of attacking if frizard is completely unavailable. Calm mind if nothing else applies.

On the last action, though, target anorith on default; that means hexing him if he's statused and available, and shadow ball if he's just available. If none of that applies, move on to Malice, and if using that wouldn't work either (unworking means mirror coat/unavailability!), calm mind.

*Snatch / Hex @ Mhalairt \ Adamantite / Calm mind~ Hex @ Mhalairt \ Adamantite / Shadow ball @ Mhalairt \ Adamantite / Calm mind~ Hex @ Adamantite \ Mhalairt / Shadow ball @ Adamantite \ Mhalairt / Calm mind*

* Okay, so maybe they are still fun to watch and try to learn from either way. But we don’t want them happening to us, y’know?


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: (adorable) bluzzyroo vs Mai*

Mhalairt, we don't want you to get poisoned and at the mercy of Hexes and Venoshocks and what have you, so just go ahead and *Protect* on the first action. 

Follow up with a *medium Substitute* that shouldn't get Snatched since Malice won't Snatch on the second action, and that'll save us from any further gassings. 

End with an *Ice Beam* at Malice. For yay damage.

*Protect ~ Substitute (15%) ~  Ice Beam @ Malice*

Now Adamantite, what can we do... or should I say Kreskin? First of all, see if you can't edge away from the Poison Gas. Even though it's single-target, being spread out may make it multitarget, but I imagine it can't go that far... Still, being poisoned is something we'd like to avoid, though not absolutely necessary, since we won't take as much damage from Hex as Mai'd like to believe. Regardless, don't spend all your time trying to dodge Poison Gas, because you still need to throw a *Shadow Ball* at Malice.

After that, go ahead and seal Shadow Ball with *Imprison*. That should render Malice unable to attack for the rest of the round, since Mhalairt isn't poisoned but is still targetable. Malice should use Shadow Ball, which unfortunately no longer exists.

End with a *Foul Play *at Malice for some nice damage.

*Shadow Ball @ Malice ~ Imprison ~ Foul Play @ Malice*


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jan 31, 2015)

revision, we are reusing this thread.

and, order: bluzzy sends first, Mai sends and commands, bluzzy commands, res ignores the thing for a month, _league shuts down, league is shut down, league remains shut down, league reopens, res reopens battle, res ignores the thing for a month,_ reffing happen.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jan 31, 2015)

Okay wait I had fakemon and that's a no-go now so. Should we just use the squads as we have them on the hack atm?


----------



## Mai (Jan 31, 2015)

blazheirio889 said:


> Okay wait I had fakemon and that's a no-go now so. Should we just use the squads as we have them on the hack atm?


Sure, that works!


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jan 31, 2015)

... let's.



Mai said:


> 4 vs. 4 double
> Style: Set
> DQ: Standard week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*blazheirio889's active squad*

 *Nephilim* the female Cleffa <Magic Guard> @ Leftovers
 *Phalanx* the male Cradily <Suction Cups> @ Big Root
 *Loa* the female Cubone <Rock Head> @ Thick Club
 *Adamantite* the male Anorith <Battle Armor>
 *Kreskin* the male Zorua <Illusion>
 *Lapudo* the female Venonat <Tinted Lens>
 *Meihua* the female Mienfoo <Inner Focus>
 *Brainfart* the female Whismur <Soundproof> @ Lucky Egg
 *Takoyaki* the male Remoraid <Sniper>
 *Phyconuke* the female Skrelp <Adaptability> @ Lucky Egg


*Mai's active squad*

 *GERTRUD* the female Bellsprout <Chlorophyll>
 *Oktavia* the female Ralts <Trace>
 *Sayaka* the female Riolu <Steadfast>
 *Charlotte* the female Shuppet <Insomnia> @ Wise Glasses
 *Taxxon* the male Gulpin <Liquid Ooze>
 *Guardian of the Park* the male Meditite <Pure Power> @ Shell Bell
 *Varys* the male Spinarak <Insomnia> @ Black Sludge
 *Elise* the female Skitty <Normalize> @ Moon Stone
 *Fraise Sucre* the male Swirlix <Sweet Veil>
 *Alcott* the female Mareep <Static>

order: bluzzy sends first, Mai sends and commands, bluzzy commands, res ignores the thing for a month, league shuts down, league is shut down, league remains shut down, league reopens, res reopens battle; then,

bluzzy sends again, mimi sends and commands, bluzzy commands, res maybe doesn't ignore the thing for a month again (you can hope), reffing happen.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jan 31, 2015)

awkward

Loa and Phyconuke, I guess


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Feb 1, 2015)

> rule 6: do zoruas bypass the super-effective STAB rule


mimi has asked the question: if zorua is sent out under illusion, would it be legal to send pokémon which do not have super-effective STAB against the apparent sendout, but do have SE STAB against zorua?

tentative ruling: it would be allowed.

if the two of you are not okay with this, uh, complain at me?


----------



## blazheirio889 (Feb 1, 2015)

Yeah, I'm fine with it being allowed. I mean if it wasn't and you were all "YOU CAN'T DO THAT" then uh cat's out of the bag


----------



## Mai (Feb 1, 2015)

let's help miruku try and get the inaugural reffing in go go gooo

Sending out Sayaka and Guardian of the Park! Guardian, you come out hovering.

Sayaka! Earthquake a bunch. Like a bunch. Unless Phyconuke the skrelp disappears and a zorua appears instead. Then drain punch (health) a bunch instead. If you can't hit your target or can't use whatever move you were wanting to use, try using swords dance instead. If you want to use swords dance but you can't... just use drain punch on Loa/whatever appears to be Loa.

earthquake (all) / drain punch (Phyconuke/Loa) / swords dance ~ earthquake (all) / drain punch (Phyconuke/Loa) / swords dance ~ earthquake (all) / drain punch (Phyconuke/Loa) / swords dance 

Guardian, you get to punch some things a bunch. Like a bunch. Hover over to Loa/whatever appears to be Loa and use drain punch a lot, especially if Loa disappears in favor of a zorua. If Sayaka is using earthquake and someone tries to use smack down on you or otherwise remove you from the air, protect yourself from that smack down, but don't do it twice in a row. If you want to use it/someone is trying to smack you down but that would mean you're using it twice in a row, just use drain punch on Loa/whatever appears to be Loa instead. If you can't hit your target or can't use whatever move you were wanting to use, use swords dance instead. If you want to use swords dance but can't, use drain punch on Phyconuke/whatever appears to be Phyconuke.

drain punch (Loa/Phyconuke) / swords dance / protect ~ drain punch (Loa/Phyconuke) / swords dance / protect ~ drain punch (Loa/Phyconuke) / swords dance / protect


----------



## blazheirio889 (Feb 1, 2015)

hnnn computer restart while writing

Loa, start with *Iron Defense*. Then, *Knock Off* Guardian's item. If the Earthquakes have been reasonably successful (damn you res and your cryptic answers) and you feel considerably battered by the time it's your move on the third action, then end with *Endeavour* on Sayaka. Otherwise, just like idk *Double-Edge* Sayaka, I guess

*Iron Defense ~ Knock Off (Guardian) ~ Endeavour (Sayaka)/Double-Edge (Sayaka)*

Phyconuke, stay in your honeycomb, as far away as possible from the floor and any walls. Hopefully that'll act as a buffer against the Earthquakes, because honey is viscous and honeycomb isn't prone to shaking anyway and flying Vespiquen may adjust? Anyway. *Sludge Bomb* Guardian twice, then *Scald* Sayaka and see if you can't burn her. If Sakaya has been knocked silly by Loa's Endeavour, though, Scald Guardian instead.

*Sludge Bomb (Guardian) x2 ~ Scald (Guardian/Sayaka)*

(can anyone tell how rusty I am? :DD)


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Feb 1, 2015)

bluzzy: 2/4

[Loa] cubone (f) <Rock Head> @ Thick Club
Health 100%, Energy 100%.
Condition: _My turn?_
Commands: Iron Defense ~ Knock Off @ Guardian ~ Endeavour/Double-Edge @ Sayaka

[Phyconuke] skrelp (f) <Adaptability> @ Lucky Egg
Health 100%, Energy 100%.
Condition: _blub_
Commands: Sludge Bomb @ Guardian x2 ~ Scald @ Guardian\Sayaka

mimi: 2/4

[Sayaka] riolu (f) <Steadfast>
Health 100%, Energy 100%.
Condition: _あたしって、ほんとばか_
Commands: Earthquake / Drain Punch @ Phyconuke\Loa / Swords Dance x3

[Guardian of the Park] meditite (m) <Pure Power> @ Shell Bell
Health 100%, Energy 100%.
Condition: _Ceci n’est pas un parc._
Commands: Drain Punch @ Phyconuke\Loa x3 / Swords Dance / Protect x3

*Round 1*

In a spring long ago, a group of three … ah, but at the time, there were four; two trainers, their referee, and a friendly friend, they sought out this divine queen, to whom the only rational words was "BEES"—they planned to come here to battle. Not the queen itself, but each other, _inside_ that queen. It should have been splendid.

Summer came, and as disaster befell Asber … their battle did not occur.

Autumn came, and their battle did not occur.

Winter came, and spring again, and their battle did not occur.

… and then one day, a winter day, they returned, three of them, to this place. Times had changed. They had changed. The world around, even, had changed. But their desire for that battle—it had not waned.

Swiftly, the trainers made their choices—the magnificently adorable metal dragon, a cubone and a skrelp; the other a riolu and a meditite—and gave their instructions; the referee motioned for the round to begin, at last.

The first to move was the meditite, guardian of a park now long turned into a housing complex, sliding over to the cubone to deliver … a punch to the face. Of course. And at quite nearly the same moment, the riolu drove into the, er, floor, so to speak, of the hive, causing the entire hive to shudder for a moment.

The cubone, Loa, shaken by those two almost simultaneous hits, nevertheless found an opportunity to secrete a particularly metallic film about her body to fortify her defenses. The meditite, floating in the air, was unaffected except by a small glob of honey landing on his lap.

The skrelp, meanwhile, carefully swimming near the surface of the honey, felt the tremor deeply—if a bit dampened by the honey—and, once it had passed, unsteadily fired a blob of toxic sludge (albeit mixed somewhat with honey) at, hit in the back, and mildly annoyed the meditite, in roughly that order.

Not exactly a paragon of reasonable retribution, the Guardian at that point punched Loa in the face again. (Well, he’d been ordered to do that anyway.) As he punched this time, some measure of the … life energy … sort of, which the punch had removed from the cubone gathered around his fist, and he licked it off as the riolu set off another almost-but-not-quite earthquake.

The cubone was not exactly intending to just stand there taking it, and now took advantage of the meditite’s slight distraction to slap away a peculiar shell bell he’d been holding with a burst of dark-charged energy. The skrelp, meanwhile, spit out another glob of toxic goo, this time hitting the Guardian frontally, sharply enough that the meditite accidentally ingested some and suddenly felt … unwell.

As far as he was concerned, the correct reaction to that was also to punch Loa in the face, but this time, as he punched, the vague glow surrounded the cubone and the outward flow of "life" abruptly cut off—ah, but the source of that glow had been the ref’s baton; the agreed damage cap of the battle, then. And the riolu’s next almost-earthquake triggered the same response, though the skrelp was again shaken about.

Loa, now familiar with the intensity of the "earthquakes", nodded at her partner Phyconuke, and left the meditite to charge into the riolu with extreme force, channeling all her rage and pain from, er, partly the earthquakes but honestly mostly from getting punched in the face that many times.

Phyconuke, by implicit agreement, now took one more shot at the meditite, this time not adulterated with toxic gunk be merely … boiling. The water boiling and the caramelising. Scalding, but by some miracle it fell off quickly as the Guardian shook it off and didn’t get burned _too_ badly.

bluzzy: 2/4

[Loa] cubone (f) <Rock Head> @ Thick Club
Health 60% (capped), Energy 75%, +2 def.
Condition: simulataneously enjoying and not enjoying the honey.
Executed: Iron Defense ~ Knock Off @ Guardian ~ Endeavor @ Sayaka

[Phyconuke] skrelp (f) <Adaptability> @ Lucky Egg
Health 64%, Energy 87%.
Condition: _blub blub blub_
Executed: Sludge Bomb @ Guardian ~ Sludge Bomb @ Guardian ~ Scald @ Guardian

mimi: 2/4

[Sayaka] riolu (f) <Steadfast>
Health 60%, Energy 82%.
Condition: did her best, has no regrets.
Executed: Earthquake ~ Earthquake ~ Earthquake

[Guardian of the Park] meditite (m) <Pure Power> @ Shell Bell
Health 73% (capped), Energy 83%, poisoned.
Condition: finger lickin’ good! … the honey, obviously, not babies.
Executed: Drain Punch @ Loa ~ Drain Punch @ Loa ~ Drain Punch @ Loa

Notes 
order: meditite (60), riolu (60), cubone (35), skrelp (30)
on grounds of "inside a padded flying thing", we’ll say sure that can reduce the damage of earthquake but accordingly trying to use the honey as padding will reduce your accuracy
sludge bomb poisoned on action 2
2 am writing is 2 am writing?
bah not inaugural
bluzzy commands next, then mimi, then league shuts down and/or reffing happens.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Feb 1, 2015)

Haha whoops so I totally forgot that Skrelp was water, not dragon, so. Nuke, keep using the honey as padding (but maybe try to wait a bit until it stops sloshing around as much?) and *Scald* Sayaka until she's burned, spraying it around if there are clones. If there are actions remaining, *Venoshock* Guardian. Also Venoshock Guardian if Sayaka is Protecting/Detecting/Digging/you can't hit her otherwise because idk?? If you're to attack Guardian but there are clones, spray with Scald; if you can't hit Guardian for whatever reason but Sayaka is already burned, keep Scalding her anyway. If uncan hit either, *stuff your face with honey*. Also stuff your face if uncan hit Sayaka and you've Venoshocked Guardian twice already.

*Scald (Sayaka/Guardian)/Venoshock (Guardian)/eat honey x3*

Loa, just... *Rest*, *Sleep Talk*, and *Chill*. If you were prevented from Resting because you flinched or were confused, then try to move it to the second action. If you're still awake by the third action, just *Double-Edge* because screw it. Target Sayaka if she was only Scalded once or twice, and Guardian otherwise. If you are to use Double-Edge but your chosen target is unavailable for whatever reason except Substitute, then just *Substitute (10%)* I guess.

*Rest ~ Sleep Talk/Rest ~ Chill/Double-Edge (Guardian/Sayaka)/Substitute (10%)*

so uninspired and mushy, but this isn't going to the system so even if I lose it won't show up on my record haha


----------



## Mai (Feb 3, 2015)

CONTINUE TO BRUTE FORCE THINGS

Sayaka... uhm, just pray to the RNG gods not to get burned while you continue to earthquake. Sorry.

earthquake ~ earthquake ~ earthquake

Guardian, it's c-c-c-combo time! ... It's debatable whether a combo is actually a good/efficient idea, but I'm gonna do it anyway. It sounds cool.

Focus punch and drain punch combo, aimed straight at Loa! She'll be pretty easy to punch, considering she's asleep, and Nuke should still be scalding Sayaka. Or at least she'll be slower than you.

After the combo, drain punch Loa again, unless she's damage capped; if so, use psychic on Nuke ... unless she's damage capped, too, in which case. Chill, man.

focus punch + drain punch (Loa) ~ drain punch (Loa) / psychic (Phyconuke) / chill


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Feb 3, 2015)

bluzzy: 2/4

[Loa] cubone (f) <Rock Head> @ Thick Club
Health 60%, Energy 75%, +2 def.
Condition: simulataneously enjoying and not enjoying the honey.
Commands: Rest ~ Sleep Talk / Rest ~ Chill / Double-Edge @ Guardian\Sayaka / Substitute (10%)

[Phyconuke] skrelp (f) <Adaptability> @ Lucky Egg
Health 64%, Energy 87%.
Condition: _blub blub blub_
Executed: Scald @ Sayaka\Guardian / Venoshock @ Guardian / eat honey x3

mimi: 2/4

[Sayaka] riolu (f) <Steadfast>
Health 60%, Energy 82%.
Condition: did her best, has no regrets.
Executed: Earthquake ~ Earthquake ~ Earthquake

[Guardian of the Park] meditite (m) <Pure Power> Health 73%, Energy 86%, poisoned.
Condition: finger lickin’ good! … the honey, obviously, not babies.
Executed: Focus Punch + Drain Punch @ Loa ~ Drain Punch @ Loa / Psychic @ Phyconuke / Chill

*Round 2*

Still shocked at the lack of a league shutdown between the commanding and the last reffing, the two trainers give a new set of orders for a new round. And, surprise of surprises, the ref signalled the start of the next round with another zero league shutdowns in between, which has to be some kind of a record.

As the riolu continued to pound the beehive, the meditite continued hovering around Loa preparing a punch, the cubone herself curled up to take a name, and the skrelp, most annoyed by this constant moving and shaking, shot a blob of boiling honey at the _true idiot_ riolu.

As the riolu continued to pound the beehive, the Guardian of the Park, now well and truly focused, punched a sleeping baby in the face with extreme force and, collecting the energy draining out into his fist, returned to resting in mid-air and licking his fist. Very delicious, yes.

And at this point Loa mumbled something in her sleep and a ludicrously large swarm of BEES suddenly descended from above to engulf guardian in BEES. And Phyconuke spat another blob of boiling honey at Sayaka, and p soon both Sayaka and the Guardian were quite well-cooked, if one in honey and the other in BEES.

As the riolu continued to pound the beehive, if now a bit pained by her burns, Loa was now shimmering in resonance with the ref’s baton, so the Guardian turned his attention (and his telekinesis) to the skrelp and slammed probably into a nearby honeycomb wall. A pulse of vague light there, too, but even so Phyconuke managed to bring out spit out a stream of unpleasant liquid at the Guardian, which bubbled furiously as it reached first the remnants of the swarm of BEES which had descended upon him and then the Guardian himself.

Meanwhile res nonplussedly something the ref’s baton not a flashlight.

bluzzy: 2/4

[Loa] cubone (f) <Rock Head> @ Thick Club
Health 60% (capped), Energy 59%, +2 def.
Condition: awake but not alert. Executed: Rest ~ Sleep Talk (Secret Power [bees] @ Guardian) ~ Chill

[Phyconuke] skrelp (f) <Adaptability> @ Lucky Egg
Health 24% (capped), Energy 77%.
Condition: _bluuub blub_
Executed: Scald @ Sayaka ~ Scald @ Sayaka ~ Venoshock @ Guardian

mimi: 2/4

[Sayaka] riolu (f) <Steadfast>
Health 33%, Energy 64%, burned.
Condition: pergit pugnare.
Executed: Earthquake ~ Earthquake ~ Earthquake

[Guardian of the Park] meditite (m) <Pure Power>
Health 54%, Energy 64%, poisoned, burned.
Condition: prefers the honey to the bees.
Executed: Focus Punch + Drain Punch @ Loa ~ Psychic @ Phyconuke

Notes 
order: meditite (60), riolu (60), cubone (35), skrelp (30)
Focus Punch + Drain Punch is evaluated as a 200 bp fighting draining move or thereabouts, with the focus punch drawback.
second EQ is a crit
second scald is a burn
swarm of bees secret power effect is burn because BEES, and let this be a precedent
mimi, league shutdown, and bluzzy to command.


----------



## Mai (Feb 8, 2015)

once I get an idea I get really stuck on it, and this is probably bad

(bluzzy I almost posted these commands at about two A.M. with no conditionals at all for amusement. I really liked that idea.)

Sayaka, you get to be really... helpful this round! Isn't that great? I'm sorry I've been kind of neglecting you. Just. Assist Guardian and me a little, here. Wait to make sure Nuke isn't protecting, then super-super-quickly (before she can do whatever she's doing that's not protecting) use *helping hand.* Yay.

If Nuke protects, oh no! That's still okay, though! Super-super-quick feint her. If you can't hit her at all for non-protect or substitute reasons (substitutes need to be killed dead, helping hand Guardian to help wipe them out), try a *facade* on Loa, but make sure she doesn't/can't protect first. If, after all that, you want to facade on Loa but she's protecting, *feint* her instead.

That's for the first action. For the second and third actions, do basically the same thing, but with a key change!

If you've already been hit and it looks like Loa is going to attack you again, just helping hand. Just do it. Cheer super loudly and vigorously and don't wait for anything else. CALL TO BE AVENGED.

*helping hand (Guardian) / feint (Nuke\Loa) / facade (Loa) ~ helping hand (Guardian) / feint (Nuke\Loa) / facade (Loa) ~ helping hand (Guardian) / feint (Nuke\Loa) / facade (Loa)*

Guardian, okay! Super-quick finish this round time. Be on your best super-super-quick reaction tiptoes, but you should be waiting for what Sayaka's doing on basically everything here!

If Sayaka uses feint, mental intrusion *psychic* Loa or Nuke, whoever she targets!

If Sayaka moves and it's a facade, use *reflect,* unless it's the last action or you've already used reflect, in which case just mental intrusion psychic Loa.

If Sayaka uses helping hand! You might have to infer a little. If she hasn't been hit yet, you can definitely trust her and just psychic Nuke. If she was hit the last turn and now isn't waiting because Loa's doing a thing, you should wait to see that Nuke doesn't protect, then *psychic* her. If she does protect, then mental intrusion psychic Loa. If they both protect themselves, target Nuke if she protected herself previously. If she hasn't and so you don't have anyone to target, just *chill.*

If no other prompt exists because Sayaka can't whatever, just smash Nuke with psychic. At least try.

*psychic (Nuke\Loa) / reflect ~ psychic (Nuke\Loa) / reflect / chill ~ psychic (Nuke\Loa) / chill*


----------

